# I need some help naming my new dog



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked up my new setter pup from Western Charm the other day. I got this pup since my other setter named Preacher passed due to a freak accident while I was away on military training earlier this year. 

Anyways I am in need of some help in naming the little fellow. He is white and black. The only black spot on him is over his left eye. I currently have the following names used up with my other dogs, Harley, Sage, Ziess. 

Can anyone come up with a great name?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had an english setter stolen 3 years ago, named boomhouser for the dude off king of the hill. We called him boomer for short. I would be honored if you named your dog after him. Is yours an English Setter. They're great dogs. Mine was a decendent of Hank of of HUNTING WITH HANK.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Name*

Go ahead and name the pup "Damnit" as this will save you from using extra words while he is growing up. Since you will start most sentences with that word anyway, using this method you don't have to follow it up with a name.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

How about posting a pic? That may help with the name.......

I was going a long the lines of a famous boxer....Ali, or hey how about Rocky?!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

How about Knowlton? :lol:


----------



## Udink (Sep 10, 2007)

I got a female Brittany a few months ago, and in trying to come up with a name, I just fired up my topo software and started scrolling around topo maps of Utah, looking at the names of all the features and towns. I finally settled on the name Torrey--as soon as I saw the name, it just seemed to fit her. If you're stumped for a name, that might be a good way to go about finding one you like.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree, the problem with that name is they won't like carnage and I crave that once in awhile. I am going down on the Parker range tommorrow and maybe something will come to me. If nothing comes to me in a revelation then I will post some pics and will let you the jury decide.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

You're a fireman. How 'bout Chief?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> How about Knowlton?


Ummm, I think he wants it to hunt!!!! :lol:


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Name*



threshershark said:


> Go ahead and name the pup "Damnit" as this will save you from using extra words while he is growing up. Since you will start most sentences with that word anyway, using this method you don't have to follow it up with a name.


I went this route with my last dog, and named him "Gad." It was really short for Gadianton, but worked nicely for "Gad **** dog." I personally always try to find a name with a good hard consonant for the first letter. Tyke, Gad, Britt, Bear, Dutchess, and P.V. are names of current and former dogs that I've had.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Udink said:


> I got a female Brittany a few months ago, and in trying to come up with a name, I just fired up my topo software and started scrolling around topo maps of Utah, looking at the names of all the features and towns. I finally settled on the name Torrey--as soon as I saw the name, it just seemed to fit her. If you're stumped for a name, that might be a good way to go about finding one you like.


Yeah... something like Mollies Nipple or Jessie's Gap.  Since you got it from Western Charm, why not name it Western..... that way it understands when you charge the fence. :lol: Honestly, the guys are all suggesting good names.... I'm not sure how you'd ever decide what to name a new dog unless it just comes to you all of a sudden.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Speaking of Mollie's Nipple. I can't tell you how many times I have heard someone call a different mountain that name. I can think of at least 4 different places I have been where someone called it "Mollie's Nipple". I couldn't even tell you where the real one is.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Speaking of Mollie's Nipple. I can't tell you how many times I have heard someone call a different mountain that name. I can think of at least 4 different places I have been where someone called it "Mollie's Nipple". I couldn't even tell you where the real one is.


I 'believe" that is on Skyline Dr near Ferron Res.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

the one I knew about was up the backside of Diamond Fork and Sawmill Hollow.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

See, there's two already. Apparently Mollie's Nipple gets around.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> See, there's two already. Apparently Mollie's Nipple gets around.


 :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

But can you milk them nipples!


As far as a name I like the names that stick out.... Clown, Speed, Toad, Kid, ..........


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Thor


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I think I found a name. I like the movie named Roster Cochburn, I was going to name him roster because of the patch over his eye. But the family wasn't to excited for that name, so we decided Duke would be a great fitting name. I like it for the above reason, and my wife likes it, cause all he does is duke all over the garage and yard. 
I will try to post pics of the little guy when I find the cord to upload the pics.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

DUKE..........I like it....Good hard consonants! Looking forward to seeing some pics. //dog//


----------



## spankey (Sep 26, 2007)

All its going to need now is a bandana around his neck and a patch over its eye.


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Spank:

The pup already has a patch over one eye, but if he puts a bandana on that dog I am taking it back!!!!

Have a good one.

Robb


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jeez with only one patch over one eye you've got to go with a pirate theme.

How bout, Pirate, Captn Hook, Aaaarrrgh, Black Beard, Jack Sparrow, Peter Pan :mrgreen:


----------

